# BBS RS oddity



## 95GTi (Dec 9, 2000)

Did BBS make a 3 piece RS wheel with the face mounted in the barrel? What I mean is that instead of being sandwiched between the outer lip & inner barrel, the inner barrel's mounting surface is sandwiched between the outer lip & face. 
Just curious if anyone has come across a similar set.


----------



## whitepepper (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: BBS RS oddity (95GTi)*

sounds like a rm... those are 2 piece


----------



## Vasekk (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: BBS RS oddity (95GTi)*

You can have 16" BBS RM(2 piece) what have face like BBS RS.... or you have 18"/19" BBS RS (super rs) what are 2piece too.
Or you really have 15" BBS RM..
Photo tells more.


----------



## 95GTi (Dec 9, 2000)

As I said, the wheel is a true 3 piece : outer lip, inner barrel, center. I disassembled a wheel on Friday and it all looks legit but odd...hence the thread.
I can't see a manufacturer go through all this trouble to make a true 3 piece replica of the RS with BBS stamps, aluminum threaded nut etc.
I'll post up a pic after work. 

_Modified by 95GTi at 7:20 AM 11-23-2009_


_Modified by 95GTi at 7:22 AM 11-23-2009_


----------



## 95GTi (Dec 9, 2000)

*Re: (95GTi)*

Pics...
Real on left








Real








Oddball?








Real








Oddball?








Real on left








Oddball disassembled








Oddball lip side view


----------



## shynop (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (95GTi)*

what the hell, i don't want to sound like an idiot and say that's fake, but that sure as hell is WEIRD


----------



## 95GTi (Dec 9, 2000)

*Re: (shynop)*

It doesn't bother me because I only paid $100 for the set. My initial concern was whether they were 3 piece and as you can see, they are. So even if they are oddball-ish, I can still make them look baller without the price tag. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shynop (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (95GTi)*

i'll give you $150 :-D


----------



## ugli.glx (Dec 12, 2008)

As far i know, the "Oddball" is built the correct way. Some guys will "sandwich" the centers like the first picture to get a bit more width out of the wheels. My OZ vegas , " basically same design as the RS" are built like the "oddball". I could be wrong tho, helps this helps


----------



## 95GTi (Dec 9, 2000)

*Re: (ugli.glx)*

Thanks for the reply, that helped a bunch! As pictured, the centers for these wheels can only be mounted the "oddball" way...ie in the barrel because the face is flat and bottom isn't.


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

tuff call sounds and looks like to me that one out of the set was probably damaged at some point in time and when replacement parts were sent out it was put together wrong which doesnt surprise me... my guess is that its real just made at a differnt point of time and they changed their stamping a lil bit.. i would email the pics to bbs and ask them about it to get a final answer


----------



## 95GTi (Dec 9, 2000)

*Re: (weenerdog3443)*

Actually, the barrel of the oddball wheel is approximately .5" taller than the normal wheel to accommodate the center. As I said, the center is only flat on the front side so it can't be sandwiched because it wouldn't seal properly with the inner barrel's mounting surface.
I sent an e-mail last night to BBS with my pics. Hopefully they can give me an answer.


----------



## 95GTi (Dec 9, 2000)

*Re: (95GTi)*

Update...
Received this e-mail from BBS Germany this morning. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
----------------------------------------------------------------
Hi Andy,
thanks for your mail.
Don't worry, the wheel shows in your pics is a BBS RS032 wheel (6,5x15 offset 17).
There were some RS-versions made with rim halves on one side of the centre.
Regards
Hottinger&Morhammer GbR
BBS RACING WHEELS
-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------

